# I got my first...Jelly mass?



## smilexelectric (Mar 14, 2009)

So today was the day they got things straightened out. A long year and half and I have my pair. Today they were searching and searching for a spot to lay eggs. It happened to be in a coco hut and I just walked away and let them do their thing.

The only problem is their is only jelly mass. I put it back in the tank under the hut. If you want pictures please let me know I have some. 

Did they eat them, or is this just part of getting it right?


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i think it really could be either. give it time either way it should work itself out.

james


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Do you have more than 1 female? The eggs could have been eaten. Do you have a snail or slug infestation because sometimes these are known to destroy eggs as well....

Sometimes I find jelly masses in my vivs with a known pair. Usually within two or three weeks of getting the jelly mass I find a good clutch of eggs.


----------



## smilexelectric (Mar 14, 2009)

1.1 pair of leucs. never seen any snails or slugs. ill just clean the petri dish out, they are at it again this morning.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

smilexelectric said:


> 1.1 pair of leucs. never seen any snails or slugs. ill just clean the petri dish out, they are at it again this morning.


This is their first time...shooting blanks is to be expected. If they don't get it right this time, they will very soon!


----------



## smilexelectric (Mar 14, 2009)

Im happy though, I watched long for that day and it finally came. Soon ill probably have more than I know what to do with.


----------



## ktewell (Dec 17, 2009)

I had one pair of auratus that would give me just jelly mass. There was another female at the time but it only ever happened with 2 of their first 4 clutches, whether it was eating or firing blanks. Everything since has had at least 2 eggs.

I would guess this will eventually clear itself up, as mine did. Best of luck!

EDIT: almost forgot, the frogs laid eggs 5 and 4 days after the jelly incidents, which is as quick a turnaround as I've heard of.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

I had a pair of auratus that the female in the pair always ate her own eggs. It was really frustrating, she never gave me any eggs after 15+ clutches.


----------



## smilexelectric (Mar 14, 2009)

Another jelly mass... now till next week hopefully the 3rd time is acharm!


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

bummer! My pairs followup today was a success! Got a single egg from the varadero's.


----------



## smilexelectric (Mar 14, 2009)

Man that's awesome! Congratulations! Do you have any pics of the egg? I cant wait for my turn


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks! No pics yet, but if it's still good and developing this weekend, I'll snap some shots.


----------



## smilexelectric (Mar 14, 2009)

found out i have a 3rd male now, it was 1:30 in the morning im sleeping and the little bugger in the tank next to my bed starts calling. Jeez I thought they dont call at night.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

smilexelectric said:


> found out i have a 3rd male now, it was 1:30 in the morning im sleeping and the little bugger in the tank next to my bed starts calling. Jeez I thought they dont call at night.


My male imi does lol


----------



## smilexelectric (Mar 14, 2009)

Okay here goes the 3rd time they just went into the hut to wohoo each other. I feel like this is it, 3rd times a charm and im praying!


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

smilexelectric said:


> Okay here goes the 3rd time they just went into the hut to wohoo each other. I feel like this is it, 3rd times a charm and im praying!


Keeping toepads crossed.


----------



## smilexelectric (Mar 14, 2009)

Thank you so much, cant wait to see my first eggs.


----------



## smilexelectric (Mar 14, 2009)

Still shooting blanks... sigh


----------

